# So How Does It Feel All You Filthy Democrats Who Support A Complete LIE !



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

The complete Dossier was manufactured off of LIES from John Brennan who sent
a letter to Harry Reid who sent a letter that was used a by the Clinton Campaign to
support the Filthy Dossier that they paid for that was used to start the Mueller
" Witch Hunt " that is now so completely discredited that if the cases against Paul
Manafort is NOT Thrown Out today or tomorrow and ALL of the other charges
against Concord Management, the twelve Russian Intel Officers, Papadopolous,
Gen Micheal Flynn, and the others who where PURPOSEFULLY entrapped with
Andrew Weissman and Robert Mueller's standard Perjury traps, then this Country
is beyond Repair.
It will then be time for a Civil War to STOP the Socialist Democrats in their tracks !


https://www.scribd.com/document/384380664/2016-FISA-Application-on-Carter-Page#

...........................................................................................................................................

  * Tom Fitton‏Verified account @TomFitton** 




Tom Fitton Retweeted Paul Sperry


Self-licking ice cream cone. FISA docs cite Clinton-DNC Dossier, leak of Dossier to media, and leak of Dossier info through Dem Senator Harry Reid. Corrupt dishonesty to get court approval to spy on @RealDonaldTrump team.

................................................................................................................
*
I have watched you Democratic supporters come on this Forum for over two years now 
and pump Lies and shit about the POTUS, full well knowing ( If you have any scrap of a Moral
compass left ) that what you are doing is WRONG. Now the TRUTH has come out about
your LIES !
I hope you spineless Filthy Democratic Supporters can live with yourself for what you've
done to this Country, this is going to be a DARK hour in your lives....Very DARK hour...

You Scum have promoted the Coup of a sitting President by furthering the Blatant LIES
you regurgitated on a Daily basis....

All of you Democrats are Filthy Scum to have done this to a Fellow Human Being who
has quite clearly gave up a lot to try and right a ship that was capsized by the previous
President and his shitbag administration....

Enjoy the FILTH you have promoted because your " House of Cards " just collapsed
TODAY !


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

And? There is a pile of evidence besides the dossier and a pile of evidence that supports almost every bit of the Washington Free Beacon (a conservative website funded by major Republican donors) funded dossier.


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? There is a pile of evidence besides the dossier and a pile of evidence that supports almost every bit of the Washington Free Beacon (a conservative website funded by major Republican donors) funded dossier.



Enjoy promoting/Regurgitating Democratic LIES....
You're the one who has to answer for it in the end.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> Enjoy promoting/Regurgitating Democratic LIES....
> You're the one who has to answer for it in the end.


Settle down little man, the law will prevail in the end . . . or is that what scares you?


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Settle down little man, the law will prevail in the end . . . or is that what scares you?


The only " Little " men on this forum are the LIARS who Promote/Regurgitate Democratic
Propaganda/Lies....
Enjoy your attempts at projection....


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

*The Democrats " House of Cards " has fallen and the cockroaches are exposed......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> The only " Little " men on this forum are the LIARS who Promote/Regurgitate Democratic
> Propaganda/Lies....
> Enjoy your attempts at projection....


You ok? You seem even less stable than usual . . . are you beginning to see the noose tightening?


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> The complete Dossier was manufactured off of LIES from John Brennan who sent
> a letter to Harry Reid who sent a letter that was used a by the Clinton Campaign to
> support the Filthy Dossier that they paid for that was used to start the Mueller
> " Witch Hunt " that is now so completely discredited that if the cases against Paul
> ...


Fake News...


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Fake News...


*Hey Gender Lacking......or better yet Fake Balz with a Vajaja....open up your eyes !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

*Shut it Down !*

*Shut the Witch Hunt Down !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Shut it Down !*
> 
> *Shut the Witch Hunt Down !*


Why?
Its just starting to get good.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Shut it Down !*
> 
> *Shut the Witch Hunt Down !*


You are good with Russians attacking our system?


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are good with Russians attacking our system?



I think there's a consensus as of today that Russians are in the tank for...............
.......wait for it....................Democrats.

You and your ilk need their help....again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> I think there's a consensus as of today that Russians are in the tank for...............
> .......wait for it....................Democrats.
> 
> You and your ilk need their help....again.


You didn't answer the question (like always), you just made up some wacky "Not us you!" insanity (like always) with no basis in reality.

Let's try one more time, are you OK with Russia attacking America with cyber warfare?


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You didn't answer the question (like always), you just made up some wacky "Not us you!" insanity (like always) with no basis in reality.
> 
> Let's try one more time, are you OK with Russia attacking America with cyber warfare?



*Are YOU OK with Democrats giving away OUR Nations Resources and Secrets to Russians ?*

*Do You think it's OK for Democrats to mislead the public on the very matter of Cyber Intrusion *
*and BLAME it on a Foreign Country ?*

*Are YOU OK with Democrats LYING about Gun Running in Libya for financial gain and*
*misleading/LYING to the AMERICAN Public when it was quite obvious what happened ?*

*Are YOU OK with World Leaders ( Including AMERICAN higher ups ! ) being associated *
*with KNOWN SEX Traffickers and Pedos ?*

*Hey " Little Rodent " ....I'm not OK with anyone attacking America.....*

*Now....Get your Priorities in order Chicken Little.*


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Are YOU OK with Democrats giving away OUR Nations Resources and Secrets to Russians ?*
> 
> *Do You think it's OK for Democrats to mislead the public on the very matter of Cyber Intrusion *
> *and BLAME it on a Foreign Country ?*
> ...


Fake News....


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Fake News....



*Awwww......My wittle Amoeba.*

*You need to take care of that hatchet wound.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Are YOU OK with Democrats giving away OUR Nations Resources and Secrets to Russians ?*
> 
> *Do You think it's OK for Democrats to mislead the public on the very matter of Cyber Intrusion *
> *and BLAME it on a Foreign Country ?*
> ...


You really are a crackpot and need to get that looked at . . . and Putin still has Trump by the short hairs . . . and the Mueller investigation continues.


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a crackpot and need to get that looked at . . . and Putin still has Trump by the short hairs . . . and the Mueller investigation continues.



No Rodent......
I have you figured out.....and it's painful for you to continue.


----------

